# Need Help Please I Still Love My Wife Divorce Will Be Final April 8th!



## bluerock54 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok This could be fairly long... I have known my wife for the past 6 years. She is 25 & I'm 27. Through those years we have had our typical arguments that every couple has. We eventually got married believe it or not on 7-7-7. My parents for some reason just never cared for her too much. I think that they believed she wasn't good enough for me. Things changed though after we got married. I think it was a complete shock for her. She moved all of her things in the house, and it was just different for her. Well about 7 months ago we had our first major incident. She said she was going to leave me because of these things my parents constantly called the house, I didn't pay her enough attention, didn't separate work from home, no sex life(she had no sex drive), house wasn't clean. I work from home so i guess she wanted me to clean the whole time while I was at home... These were all things that could have been worked on, but she just wanted to give up. I told my parents and that was a big mistake I guess. They absolutely hated her after that & the same with my sister. We come from two completely different backgrounds. I come from a really loving family, and she doesn't. So i guess she wasn't use to having family call all of the time.... Well we got things patched up went on a cruise & were having a blast with life. Well that all changed right around new years. I could tell she was coming home later & started smoking. I asked her what was going on, and she said she was stressed about our marriage. This time however she moved out & got her own apartment, opened different bank account's etc etc. Here's the thing I love my wife dearly and cry when I talk to her on the phone or even read her emails. The same with her, she tells me that she has made a big mistake and that she is stupid. She told me that she has cried every single night since she moved out. I believe what happened is that she just snapped & didn't know what else to do. Her grandmother just got put in a nursing home & I just feel she couldn't handle all of the pressures. Our divorce will be final on the 8th of April. My parents keep filling my head with stuff & telling me not to get back with her what should I do? Should we try counseling or should I move on with my life? I appreciate any help you can give me Thanks!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

If you both still love each other then counseling would be in order. Too bad you had to reach this point before entering into it. Before you begin to try and recover the marriage set the ground rules and boundaries. Smoking, coming home late, house chores, family interaction…. Make sure you have common some goals before you begin. If you want her as your wife you will have to make that statement to your family. This is your life, your marriage and while you value there constructive input if they continue to bag on the woman you love you will begin to disconnect from them. She is your wife, your family now. Good luck.


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

If you still love each other, go and get your wife back. Stop the divorce. And continue your lives together. 
Amplexor is right, that is your life.. your marriage, your happiness.. not theirs. And why don't you take your wife to your family and spend some days with them, so they'll be able to know each other more.. do that occasionally. If your family see how much you love your wife, they'll learn to accept her.
Good luck.


----------



## TheEx (Mar 28, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> If you both still love each other then counseling would be in order. Too bad you had to reach this point before entering into it. Before you begin to try and recover the marriage set the ground rules and boundaries. Smoking, coming home late, house chores, family interaction…. Make sure you have common some goals before you begin. If you want her as your wife you will have to make that statement to your family. This is your life, your marriage and while you value there constructive input if they continue to bag on the woman you love you will begin to disconnect from them. She is your wife, your family now. Good luck.


I heartily agree with everything you said here Amplexor. If you both still love each other of course you can work it out. I wish you the best of luck! I found some great advice at,

http://www.getexbacknow.com/relationship-answers/index.php


----------

